# A terrible tragedy - Important warning



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

A couple of days ago, a woman I speak to on both a cockatoo forum and a parrot rescue mailing list named Maria Couragee suffered an unthinkable tragedy. Maria is an amazing woman who has dedicated her life to rescuing the unloved and uncared, dedicated her home to animals that had no where else to go, particularly parrots, so often misunderstood and neglected. I have seen her generosity at work, never failing to rally donations and transportation in order to rescue parrots from the worst situations, even if she'll never even see the parrot herself. She will do anything within her power to help an animal in need and is well known and loved by reputable rescues of the area, including Mickaboo parrot rescue and parrot rescues all over North America. 

She has helped me a lot with my cockatoo questions and questions regarding Piper the plucking Macaw, because she has opened her heart to so many cockatoos and mutilating birds herself. 

On Monday, her house caught fire, 28 animals lost their lives. This is what happened, in her own words.


> Monday morning I was running late for work. I raced out of the house at 7:50 and headed to work five blocks away. My neighbor to the back of the house was also running late and was in her bathroom when she heard an explosion and saw flames. She called 911 immediately. They are probably 10 blocks away and so were on the scene within minutes. One neighbor not blocked by the twenty or more fire trucks, rushed to my school to retrieve me while many of my neighbors came to see if they could help and to tell the firemen that there were many animals inside, but for most, it was too late.
> 
> My neighbor got to the school some time just after 8:30 and the office staff came running into my room screaming, "you have to go, you have to go!"
> Having never seen a person act this way and say this to me, I grabbed my stuff running to the office and trying to talk to the office staff to ask what was wrong. But as soon as I came into the office to see my neighbor, I knew it was bad. I turned around and ran the other way heading to my car.
> ...


Here are a couple of the victims. Most came from horrendous situations and she gave them all of her love and everything she had to make them happy. I've followed a couple of their stories and feel as If I know them. The only consolation I can think of is that they died of smoke inhalation, probably just passing out. I hope their passing was as peaceful as possible.









Maggie










Blaze 









Birdie 









Rosie 

22 birds, 5 cats, and a rabbit lost their lives. For a picture of the house, and an article, visit:

http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071030/A_NEWS/710300329/-1/A_NEWS02


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

How did this happen? The Drier exploded. Maria posted a warning which I will repost here.





> While what went wrong with my dryer is still not known, here's what I've learned and maybe it will save your babies.
> 
> Dryer lint goes places, lots of places. It goes and get stuck to the outside of the drum inside the dryer box/outside frame. It sticks to the inside of the vent tube; basically it sticks everywhere and to everything inside the dryer. So Susie housewife is carefully cleaning her lint catch and making sure she never leaves the house while the dryer runs, she still may have a dry explosion waiting to happen. Every year or two years, a service person is suppose to come to your house, remove your dryer box/casing/frame and vacuum out every little nooks and crannies of the thing. Also it is a good idea to clean or replace the vent tube as it too is slowly filling with lint. Did they teach this in school because I missed it.
> 
> ...


She also lost almost all of her personal possessions. We're sending her an e-gift card for Target, because there's one really close to her house. If anybody else would like to donate, I can PM you her email address. You can donate as little as $5.00...when you have nothing, five dollars is a lot. Please keep Maria Couragee in your thoughts, and if you're religious, in your prayers. She needs all of the support she can get right now...and please heed her warning.

We're planning on getting a security system once we're done moving the animals around, that will alert authorities upon the detection of gas, fire, or a burglary. I don't think I would survive, if this happened to us. After reading the article, I was crying...and after reading her words, I was bawling like a baby and hugging whatever animals would let me. Please get your dryer and fridge serviced today!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

There aren't any words I can really find to say how heartbroken I am for Rosie. I can't imagine how she feels. I am so terribly sorry for her and her poor animals. My heart just aches for her. I don't know what else to say....what a horrific tragedy to have happen for this dryer warning to be brought to attention. They are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an absolutely horrendous experience! I am SO SORRY!

I know words won't bring back her loved ones but hopefully, the outpouring of love and support from so many people will help, and at least, start the healing process. 

WITH LOVE AND HUGS TO A WONDERFUL WOMAN

FROM

SHI & SQUEAKS


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

What an agonizing and horrible experience. I"m sure she is in complete shock and will be that way for a long time to come. How heartbreaking this story is. I commend her for even being able to write about it.

I had a house fire due to a kitchen appliance and lost two long time avian companion birds to fumes. It was a horrible experience and I will never "get over" it...and I am always ready to caution people not to ignore routine inspections/care of appliances.

I nag my sister relentlessly about her dryer because it takes hours for her to get a load of clothes dry. I'm always nagging her about cleaning the vent, why does she think it takes so long?!

Now I am going to send her the link to this thread - maybe it will have some impact on her, and on others, to get them to take this threat seriously, and if so maybe some small good can come out of a horrible tragedy like this one.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

How absolutely horrible -- I've used a few tissues reading her story (had to read it twice cause I was too much in shock the first time to catch everything). 

Please please do send me her name/address. In addition to some $$, I can also send her some towels and other stuff she may need. So if you can also send me her email address I can find out what items she does need (clothing sizes, etc.) and if she has a temporary location to store donations. 

I will certainly be keeping her and the animals that did survive in my prayers.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

My heart goes out to this lady. My mind just cannot comprehend the agony she went through and will continue to go through from this disaster. Seeing all those beautiful faces - Maggie, Blaze, Birdie and Rosie - and all the other unnamed birds, cats and rabbit is simply overwhelming.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about this tragedy, I will definitely keep her and her intentions in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

How terribly awful and tragic!! My heart goes out to this poor lady  

In my thoughts and prayers.

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a terrible tragedy. I can't imagine the pain she is going through. 
Where can we send donations to?

Reti


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh my god, how sad and terrible. 

That's something I wouldn't wish even for my enemy. 

Horrible.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a hit in the gut! Fire is one of those things you always worry about. Maria has terrific neighbors and friends to step in and help out immediately. I am so sorry for all those lives lost!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

What a terrible tragedy to happen to such a loving lady!

Please PM me as to where she will be receiving her mail.
My family and I will keep her in our prayers.

Thanks for posting, Insomniac. Blessings to you and yours as well!


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Times like these restore a bit of faith in the human species for me, I am just in awe that so many people are willing to reach out and help someone in need that they've never met. 

Maria is posting in this forum as often as she can bring herself to. Her username is Couragee.

http://www.mytoos.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=142006&fpart=1

She is really depending on the love of her friends and the 'strangers' that care about her, as well as donations. Her immediate family isn't very supportive. She has a friend that has allowed her to use his business as a place to store donations. She's given permission to post her email address as well as the address to the store. On behalf of Maria, I thank all of you, you're all amazing people. 


Simoni Chiropractic
2904 Pacific Avenue
Stockton, CA 95204
ATTN: Maria Couragee

[email protected]


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

What an awful thing to happen...

I hope that many of the forum members will respond to this woman's plight by giving whatever they can.

Since Maria has posted her email address, it's very easy to use PayPal to send her a donation: as was mentioned above, when you've lost everything, anything can make a difference. Not to mention a showing of sympathy and support from others....


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great for you to post Maria's mailing address as well as the other contact info. Thanks, Insomniac!

I kept thinking of her on Monday when I had to put Bloomer to rest...I could not imagine losing all those healthy pets, when I was so saddened by the letting go of one sick one. This is truly heartbreaking.

I'm so thankful to God for having people comfort Maria with prayers and support...it is sad that her family is not doing such. 
As I typed the above, I felt strongly in my spirit to also pray for Maria's family...somehow I'm feeling they need prayer more than Maria. ???Strange feeling, but God is Mysterious, hence my prayers for them as well.

Bless you for being such an advocate for her!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I was just reading through the thread on http://www.mytoos.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=142006&fpart=6 and wanted to share Marie's post from yesterday:

I am just blown away with everyones kindness. It's just unbelievable. I thank you. I am still here and still breathing although it is not always easy. I am quite overwhelmed with everything. just got a call from the insurance adjustor. they had to do an enviormental report and turns out there is asbestos in the lat and plaster and in the insulation and lead in the paint. Now before anyone touches anything a haz-mat contrator has to be hired to remove everything to the studs. I will probably be getting back into my house, let say christmas 2010. lol. okay I guess I need to roll with the punches. Well that's what's new. Meeting another contractor to do another round of specks for a bid. If everyone can keep praying for my sanity that would be good right now.

I was back at the house this morning with another contractor. It is so painful to see. I watered my plants not knowing how long I could keep it up and if they will survive. I prayed over where my pet are buried. Then Katie Slider came with donations. I feel so blessed to be apart of the Mickaboo family. This is such a tumultuous time of very good things and very hard things. But with four dogs needing me and the next rescue, I know that I need to keep on keeping on. 

Thanks for your donations. Thanks to an overwhelming and generous bird family, I have received alot of target cards. THANK YOU THANK YOU!! But with the new news and some of the repairs now falling on my back (since the house will be completely gutted, now is the time to fix the foundation which isn't an insurance issue) Home depot cards would be the next best way to help out. I feel so odd posting this, asking for stuff. It's not in my nature, but i have never been in this situation before. And I know many of you want to help so i am just keeping the communication lines open. So please spread the word. I am off to meet with another contractor and spend several more hours in my burnt out home, Oh joy, . . . not. 

Please send to:

Simoni Chiropractic
2904 Pacific Avenue
Stockton, CA 95204
ATTN: Maria Couragee


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Back to the top: Bump!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*A thank you note from Maria*

Maria sent me the following email last night to post on Pigeon Talk. Please remember her in your prayers and, if you can, keep the donations (no matter how small) going to her - sounds like she still has quite a way to go. Bless you to ALL who have helped her so far...

Her mailing address:
Mail and supplies can be sent to :
Simoni Chiropractic
2904 Pacific Avenue
Stockton, CA 95204
ATTN: Maria Couragee


Her PayPal address (and her email address): [email protected]

+++++++++++

please update Pigeon Talk and thank everybody so very much. Pigion Talk has been very supportive even though we've never met. Thanks.
Happy Thanksgiving!


Well the animal rescue community has earned gold stars in my grade book. I have been truly blessed being apart of this world wide community for so many reasons, but this weekend was yet another example why. On Friday, I was living in an empty house. Sunday night I slept in a house that has complete living room furniture thanks to school staff, Mickaboo volunteers, and cat rescue. My kitchen is overflowing with dishes, silverware (including some on the way), pots and pans, utensils and spices with a little bit coming from everyone. Stockton Animal Shelter Friends (SASF) (dog/cat rescue) has outfitted my dogs with beds, leashes, baths and treats while Mickaboo has provided dog igloos and a Mytoo's member outfitted both dogs and birds with treats. I have also gotten several offers of tv's and expect at least one on Wednesday. More Mickaboo stuff is expected from Sacramento on Sunday and maybe more at the Christmas party. If these donations keep up I will have to have a Mickaboo garage sale here at the rented house as a fundraiser which is probably what I will do at least later as I get ready to go back to my house after repairs are made. And so I could go to sleep, member from Second Chance Birds board brought me a beautiful queen size bed and book case and helped me move from the hotel to the rental.

In addition to furniture and pans, bedding, towels, rugs, soaps, shampoos, nic nac's, silk flowers, kitchen appliances, etc. have all filled my drawers and cupboards.

Donations have come in from everywhere. Pounds from England, a paypal from France, Mytoo's Mickaboo, SASF, New York Birds, and Stockton at large keeps dropping stuff off here at the school. It is just amazing. I didn't realize there were this many wonderful people in the world. Someone mentioned, I think it was from Second Chance said that the animals in their passing gave me the gift that they had received from me, learning that there are humans out there that are loving and worthy of trusting. I think this is a true-ism. 

I have three different contractors bidding on the job, while I won't call it a bribe, lol, one brought me kitchen items and another brought a futon couch and cabinet.

Asbestos abatement begins today including removal of all insulation from attic, burned out laundry room structures, kitchen gutted, and dinning room gutted. I also think my bedroom ceiling, in the back of the house, will be removed as well. I don't know how long this will take, but I know everyone working on the project will be wearing space suits. I won't be able to check things out until the EPA or somebody does an air analysis of the place and clears it.

The dogs are still stressed with people coming and going. Repair people working on the rental is keeping all of us frayed. But I hope things can begin to settle down. I am flying to TN for Thanksgiving to be with a friend, Kim whom I met on the Mytoo's board. She has four too's including two that I had rescued. Two are m2s and two are u2's. I am sure to get an ear full for a few days. Poor dogs will have to go into boarding for a few more days.

Mickaboo is making sure I don't live in silence too long. There are three budgies coming to be fostered today. Between Mickaboo and students, I now have five tiels. And I adopted a Hahn's Macaw from a humane society; he is severely plucked but not short on love or gab! A Mickaboo volunteer will be checking in on them while I am away.

As for my emotions, there are tears nearly every day. I usually can keep it together during the day, not always, but nights are the hardest. I suppose time will make a difference, but the grief seems unending. It seems like a double whammy to not only loose my loved ones but also the comfort of my home and the familiar. I just keep asking why. I guess I will keep on keeping on and take a day, or half day, at a time. Certainly everyone love and support has and is helping me feel loved supported and cared about during is devastating time in my life.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Dezirrae, thank you for posting this message from Maria. What a blessing that so many people can help out. She has definitely been in my prayers and thoughts every day, and obviously in so many others, God is certainly getting an earful  and is obviously providing for her. It is so wonderful that people from all over the world are stepping forward to help. It sounds as if things are better for her and her animals, and especially nice that she is able to foster and adopt new animals already as I'm sure this helps with her grief.  I really like the thought that the "silver lining" is that her animals got the chance to show her all of the good in the world, though it came about in such a tragic way.


----------

